# Cleaning Wynn Filter



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I took my filter off to clean it out tonight....and was annoyed how long it was taking with my shopvac (dust bag inside it), so i got the great idea to use a second shop vac hose on the shop vac discharge, and one hose on the intake, and hold the discharge on the outside of the filter, the intake on the inside.......worked like a charm.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool. I do basically the same. I blow with my compressor with the shop vac sucking the plumes of dust on the inside. It really is a PITA isn't it. I wish I had one of those flappers that are on the commercial units. I think that would be slick.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never tried it but I have thought about putting a large plastic bag over the outside of the filter and seal it well with duct tape . Cut a hole in the bag and put a hose coming from a vac cleaner discharge or large blower and do a back flush on the filter. I'm going to try it sometime, outside of course.
Tom


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

I tried removing the filter a couple times to clean it, and yes it IS a great PITA! After a while I just made a habit of shooting compressed air through it every other day or so. It helped, but even at 120 psi my blowgun just didn't do the job.

Trusty old Toro electric leaf blower to the rescue! I cut the nozzle down to about 8 inches and hold it close to the filter as I go around. It'll drop a couple inches or so of dust into an empty bag! I just have to make sure the nozzle is against the filter when I turn it on, and wait until the motor stops completely before I remove it, otherwise I'll blow dust of a tool across the room! I also have to make sure my blast gates are closed.

After a two or three minute cleaning operation with the leaf blower the whole system draws great again!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

ACP said:


> Cool. I do basically the same. I blow with my compressor with the shop vac sucking the plumes of dust on the inside. It really is a PITA isn't it. I wish I had one of those flappers that are on the commercial units. I think that would be slick.


when I purchased my Wynn filter, I thought I had seen 2 things about it that i liked. One that it was washable, and the other that I could install a flapper to help clean it. After having the filter for a year, I tried to locate plans for the flapper on their site, and couldn't find it. I then contacted them about the 2 things I mentioned previously, and they said that I was mistaken. The Rep from Wynn said that the filter material is NOT made to take the abuse of a flapper, and the I DEFINITELY SHOULD NOT wash the filter at all. I was a little disappointed, but I have since developed a way to clean it. The next time I do, I will probably do a thread on it. It makes a huge difference on the efficiency of the DC.

Just thought I would let you know what I had learned from Wynn industries......

I think when it does get warmer outside, I will probably try the leaf blower deal and see if that works better than my method.... It sounds like it would.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

BlackWater said:


> I tried removing the filter a couple times to clean it, and yes it IS a great PITA! After a while I just made a habit of shooting compressed air through it every other day or so. It helped, but even at 120 psi my blowgun just didn't do the job.
> 
> Trusty old Toro electric leaf blower to the rescue! I cut the nozzle down to about 8 inches and hold it close to the filter as I go around. It'll drop a couple inches or so of dust into an empty bag! I just have to make sure the nozzle is against the filter when I turn it on, and wait until the motor stops completely before I remove it, otherwise I'll blow dust of a tool across the room! I also have to make sure my blast gates are closed.
> 
> After a two or three minute cleaning operation with the leaf blower the whole system draws great again!


+1 to this method. I use my leaf blower as well especially if I think I am not getting enough suction. I also use my leaf blower to clean my shop about once a month. Just open both doors pick up loose items, blow off the lights, bench, and floor and I turn my over head filter on before I start cleaning. I leave the overhead filter on even after I close the doors for at least 15 min's. After every thing has settled I remove the dust bag and empty the dust from the filter.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> So I took my filter off to clean it out tonight....and was annoyed how long it was taking with my shopvac (dust bag inside it), so i got the great idea to use a second shop vac hose on the shop vac discharge, and one hose on the intake, and hold the discharge on the outside of the filter, the intake on the inside.......worked like a charm.


No pictures, really? I guess it didn't happen then. :laughing:


----------

